
The Paper Elephant: Folded News from the Postgres Community [pdf] - atsaloli
http://www.pgmag.org/_media/the_paper_elephant_01.pdf
======
atsaloli
This little magazine (intended for physical distribution at IT events) has a
great short article on what’s new in 9.6.

